# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Anavar (Lonavar)

## Jazon

Can anyone help me out here ,ordered threw internet some ** anavar tabs ,when the tabs arrived they were not ** squared orange tabs so i wrote back to the website i bought it from they told me they couldnt get hold of ** and send me from another lab in Argentina. I have been surfing aound the net and what i have found are anavar tabs called LONAVAR (O.C) 2.5mg comes from Argentina but i cant get any pictures of these tabs.

This is a pic of what arrived:
p.s Small round white tablet ,one side nothing plain other side have a cross groove

THANX

----------


## TripleX19

really not sure dude .. I don't know enough about the different variations of it. how much did they charge on the internet? I know a lot of internet prices are expensive, I'm trying to find some locally first.

----------

